# Cinnabons-Cast Iron-Weber Gas



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 26, 2021)

Had to make with my grandaughter being with us for couple weeks.

Cinnabons from the can.







325 steady in the weber gas.












Ready for icing.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks delicious from here!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 27, 2021)

Looking good!!  I do love Cinnabons.
Gary


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jun 27, 2021)

Those look like some tasty Cinnabon’s. Round here we have Cinnabon bakeries in Pilot truck stops. Cinnamon rolls and a glass of milk is my go to bedtime snack.


----------

